# .How does life in Division Recon differ from Force Recon?



## Agent_MO (Jan 29, 2017)

As the title says, I am curious as to how daily life in Division Recon differs from Force Recon. I tried to use google but the only things I could find only mentioned that they answer to different people. 

Does daily life in either one differ in any way? I mean, I know they do essentially the same tasks for different people, but does that mean that their daily lives either at home or on deployment are any different from one another?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 29, 2017)

Force Recon Officer


----------



## Agent_MO (Jan 29, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Force Recon Officer



Thanks for the link, I appreciate the help.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Jan 31, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Force Recon Officer



Sir, when young officers TAD with you, what attenuates their chances of failing or quitting? Are they afraid of your wrath if they do? Or do you personally work with them -- in regards to training, sir?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I'm no longer at a recon unit. I don't know why they tend to pass more. I just know that none of the guys I screened and mentored failed or quit.


----------

